# Sam Schinke



## chimpburgers (Mar 25, 2016)

@Hellfire posted about this guy in Kiwi Farms reviews yesterday and then we worked together to see just how much of a rabbit hole there is to him and there was way more than we expected. He's another member of the whole Margaret Pless rat king network and I will show you what I mean with the following Twitter links. The amount of salt he has for websites like the Farms stretches for miles and he's tweeted about every major SJW cow you can think of from fat fuck Randi Harper to camethedawn / Jasper Knightstone. They are all part of the same goddamn network.

For starters, he was whining about Kiwi Farms just a few days ago if you read what Hellfire posted.

https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/doxxing-png.79387/

http://archive.md/ThLWB

Shitting on @Spectator too.

https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/attacking-spectator-png.79388/

His hateboner for us extends further than that though and he's whined and bitched about other sites just like this and has tweeted so many cows that we've already covered quite well. There's also a tweet in there to Colby Klaus as well. Most of these people already have threads themselves.

On ED with a tweet to @NotCobalt in there:
https://twitter.com/search?q=ED from:sschinke&src=typd
8chan:
https://twitter.com/search?q=8chan from:sschinke&src=typd
To Brianna Wu:
https://twitter.com/search?q=spacekatgal from:sschinke&src=typd
Zoe Quinn tweets:
https://twitter.com/search?q=thequinnspiracy from:sschinke&src=typd
Sarah Nyberg:
https://twitter.com/search?q=srhbutts from:sschinke&src=typd
Margaret Pless:
https://twitter.com/search?q=from:sschinke to:idlediletante&src=typd
Buntzums who protected her Twitter a while ago but she was another idiot who sperged about Jamie Walton and there's also tweets to Mancheeze in there too:
https://twitter.com/search?q=from:sschinke to:buntzums&src=typd
http://imgur.com/kBBt45X
Camethedawn / Jasper Knightstone:
https://twitter.com/search?q=from:sschinke toamethedawnxp&src=typd




Peter Coffin:
https://twitter.com/search?q=superspacedad from:sschinke&src=typd




Ryulong:
https://twitter.com/search?q=ryulong from:sschinke&src=typd




Feminist Frequency:
https://twitter.com/search?q=femfreq from:sschinke&src=typd
Randi Harper:
https://twitter.com/search?q=randileeharpe from:sschinke&src=typd
TakeDownMRAs:
https://twitter.com/search?q=TakeDownMRAs from:sschinke&src=typd
ManinBlack:
https://twitter.com/search?q=a_man_in_black from:sschinke&src=typd
FoldableHuman:
https://twitter.com/search?q=foldablehuman from:sschinke&src=typd
Movieblob:
https://twitter.com/search?q=the_moviebob from:sschinke&src=typd
Red3blog:




Alison Rapp:
https://twitter.com/search?q=alisonrapp from:sschinke&src=typd
Jenny McDermott:




Rebecca Watson, one of the Autism+ spergs I know about:
https://twitter.com/search?q=rebeccawatson from:sschinke&src=typd
Tyler Thorp:





It just goes on for miles here and I could be here all day listing out how many cows this guy has tweeted that we know about.

There was more that was found about this guy during our digging. It was a pain in the ass to try to cap as much of this shit as I could but it was worth it.

Flickr account:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/32862719@N00/
http://archive.md/f11nP

Tay Al made this guy really fucking butthurt:






Some random shit pertaining to the San Bernadino shootings:





Adam Morland / Bitchunelaine ass kisser:






He's another twit who likes to tweet mundane shit like this and dog asses.





Hellfire said it best.

_This sperg is about as bad as red3blob and the rest, just a no personality shitbag with a false sense of importance. Going through just his tweets with media you'll see him posting pictures of people who have blocked him and using the same images over and over going back months. And he's rat king'd on to all these other shitbags._

This could be his dad?





https://twitter.com/dhstratton
http://trailridertales.blogspot.com/p/photos.html

This is about all that we were able to find so far, but it was so much and there's possibly more out there.
https://sourceforge.net/u/sschinke/profile/
http://archive.md/9KhQz

https://sourceforge.net/blog/potm-2003-05/
http://archive.md/OhBtZ

His email:
http://codeverge.com/grc.news.feedback/-spinrite-is-dangerous/1643049
http://archive.md/f0fUJ

_Sam Schinke 
Age: 22 [in 2003]
Occupation: Working student
Education: First year of computer-science study, with a heavy dose of philosophy courses on the side
Location: Vancouver, BC, Canada
_
I almost forgot to put in this in here, but his stances on Lolcows.


----------



## The 25th Cyberman (Mar 25, 2016)

Well, I mean he's not wrong about GamerGate: both sides of it are an endless supply of lolcows. Also, do you think Rebecca Watson deserves a thread?


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Mar 25, 2016)

lol his thread is already on first page of google search and also this


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Mar 25, 2016)

The 25th Cyberman said:


> Well, I mean he's not wrong about GamerGate: both sides of it are an endless supply of lolcows. Also, do you think Rebecca Watson deserves a thread?



it's conspiratorial autism and spazzing out part that got him thread


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 25, 2016)

The 25th Cyberman said:


> Well, I mean he's not wrong about GamerGate: both sides of it are an endless supply of lolcows. Also, do you think Rebecca Watson deserves a thread?


I've never looked at her Twitter before. @Chemical snorfare knows a lot about this kind of stuff though and I think he explained what Rebecca Watson's role was in the Free Thought Blogs drama that happened a few years ago in the thread in Community Watch.

She's still active but I don't know if there's that much to her or not.

This dude has also tweeted to RationalWiki. He has run the full gamut here.


----------



## Chemical snorfare (Mar 25, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Rebecca Watson's




I was surprised she didnt have one already.

girl brews some good coffee.


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 25, 2016)

Maybe he's trying to be the socjus Kengle?


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 25, 2016)

He's tweeted TERFs like Cathy Brennan before too. Let's see what other lesbos and tranny cows he's tweeted to. BadhbhCatha is Cathy's current Twitter.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Mar 25, 2016)

I found him defending Sarah Nyberg from some feminist that was labeled as sock after coming out against Sarah http://archive.md/eG0As





lol her support for Sarah prior coming out against her was "unimpressive"

edit:
there is over 300 his tweets archived on archive.md http://archive.md/https://twitter.com/sschinke/status*


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 25, 2016)

Now we wait. He's on Twitter right now.


----------



## Butta Face Lopez (Mar 25, 2016)

Guys let's use cyberterrorism on him


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 25, 2016)

More people to add here.

Michael Oman-Reagan tweets:






Lyndsay Kirkham, the feminist professor



Spoiler


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Mar 25, 2016)

He's only asshurt that it took him this long to be noticed.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Mar 25, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Age: 22 [in 2003]
> Occupation: Working student
> Education: First year of computer-science study, with a heavy dose of philosophy courses on the side
> Location: Vancouver, BC, Canada


Did he ever actually do anything with his degree if he even got one


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 25, 2016)

autisticdragonkin said:


> Did he ever actually do anything with his degree if he even got one


I tried to find details about that on his Twitter and not much of anything besides him talking about college, though I did spot these two tweets.









I swear I've seen that name before and I'm right.










There's more videos about this guy if you type UnseenPerfidy into Google.

Twitter: https://twitter.com/UnseenPerfidy/with_replies


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Mar 25, 2016)

How long until he starts sperging about his thread on Twitter? Or better yet, within this thread itself?


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 25, 2016)

Charles A. Woodward said:


> lol her support for Sarah prior coming out against her was "unimpressive"



Only in SJW cloud cuckoo-land is having insufficiently supported a predatory pedophile grounds for criticism.


----------



## Ponderous Pillock (Mar 25, 2016)

I swear to god @chimpburgers , you don't _do_ anything with your life bar find these people...

If you charged by the hour for this shit we'd all be broke.

I wonder if he's been psyching himself up for this grand fight? He's tweeted every lolcow imaginable, so they might be dimly aware he exists, but he's going to be in for the usual shock of _nobody_ coming to his aid when it finally kicks off.

Let the games commence!

Quick edit: If it turns out that _is_ his father and they do this trail riding stuff together, that's pretty badass at the end of the day. Kudos to him.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Mar 25, 2016)

Pepsi said:


> How long until he starts sperging about his thread on Twitter? Or better yet, within this thread itself?


Not long assuming he frequently Googles up his name.


----------



## Cynical (Mar 25, 2016)

His definition of lolcow is pretty telling. If he quit taking shit so personally, anyone who makes a spectacle of themselves gets laughed at as a lolcow, even GamerGaters, it's not just all about him and the people he white knights.

True, ED does give tips on trolling lolcows, but does not actively encourage efforts to do so (not on the wiki at least). The chans are chaos personified, they fuck with people just for laughs, but your chances of getting fucked with rise quite a bit of you make an enemy of them.

As for us, we largely just point and laugh, and since he's a part of a group of people who HATE being laughed at, he thinks were evil for doing so, and all the idiots and dumbasses he has whiteknighted have, in some form or fashion, made such spectacles of themselves people are drawn to point, laugh, and even personally fuck with them like flies are drawn to shit.

If he ever does show up here, I'd love to know how he really feels about this topic, but I'm already betting his opinion will be some form of "you're assholes for existing and I want you all gone because you hurt my feelings".


----------



## Dr. Tremolo (Mar 25, 2016)

His last name means ham. I'm so disappointed he isn't a morbidly obese fatass.


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm gonna look into who this is. He seems to be some Homer esque Twitter idiot himself.







On Mike Sacco, a sacked video game developer.

http://kotaku.com/5981652/developer-who-called-borderlands-character-racist-is-now-out-of-a-job






Asshat.






What I've also noticed about this guy is that he retweets shit so much. It can be a bit hard to find the actual tweets in between.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Mar 26, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> I'm gonna look into who this is. He seems to be some Homer esque Twitter idiot himself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm amazed he even tweets his own bullshit as opposed to (completely) regurgitating the BS of other people.


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 26, 2016)

He's thirsty for drama.






and loves his block button.


----------



## HG 400 (Apr 14, 2016)

tfw I find this thread when trying to dox him over something else. lol


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 20, 2016)

These two numskulls deserve each other.

Two times the updates bitches.

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/jasper-knightstone-camethedawn.18240


----------



## Cynical (Apr 20, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> These two numskulls deserve each other.
> 
> Two times the updates bitches.
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/jasper-knightstone-camethedawn.18240



There is "totally fucking stupid", and there are these two, for whom that's not a strong enough descriptor.


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 20, 2016)

Cynical said:


> There is "totally fucking stupid", and there are these two, for whom that's not a strong enough descriptor.


Holy shit man, there's more to it. This is really more for the camethedawn thread but Sam agreed with them.


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 24, 2016)

What's going on here?

http://archive.md/fTkkE


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Apr 24, 2016)

Would it be safe to assume that the amount of tweets someone has is inversely proportional to their actual intelligence?

Twitter seems to be a fucking cesspool.


----------



## Hellfire (Apr 24, 2016)

Sanae Kochiya said:


> Would it be safe to assume that the amount of tweets someone has is inversely proportional to their actual intelligence?
> 
> Twitter seems to be a fucking cesspool.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 24, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 87889
> 
> View attachment 87890



This slimeball is begging for a thread.


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 24, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> This slimeball is begging for a thread.


It will likely be tomorrow when I don't have a headache. The PMs I've been reading have been jam packed with good info on this loser.


----------



## Hellfire (Apr 29, 2016)

Cow crossover. Schinke orbiting Nora Reed after she was chimping about something stupid.


----------



## Sophiya (May 6, 2016)

I'm sorry, what?! Since when is making a child learn responsibility child abuse?! Look, I've failed classes due to my homework problems and even I don't think homework is child abuse! Was that power level?


----------



## Chemical snorfare (May 6, 2016)

Sophiya said:


> I'm sorry, what?! Since when is making a child learn responsibility child abuse?! Look, I've failed classes due to my homework problems and even I don't think homework is child abuse! Was that power level?




When kids do homework and start learning stuff in school it threatens the SJW status quo, because even a averagely educated 8 year old can see through their bullshit.


----------



## Sophiya (May 6, 2016)

Chemical snorfare said:


> When kids do homework and start learning stuff in school it threatens the SJW status quo, because even a averagely educated 8 year old can see through their bullshit.



Oooh! I see! Good job!


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 15, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Holy shit man, there's more to it. This is really more for the camethedawn thread but Sam agreed with them.



TIL nobody on kf or the Chan's is progressive/leftist.

Should I tell them about leftypol or...?


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 19, 2016)

Crossover with that ugly-ass orangutan named Mark


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 19, 2016)

Normally only Ken gets this from me... but

God damn it Sam.


----------



## Army Burger (Sep 5, 2016)

Sam just can't keep his hands off of Mark


----------



## cumrobbery (Sep 17, 2016)

funny last name


----------



## Army Burger (Oct 23, 2016)

Schinke purposely misinterprets a comment I made in Trooner Man's thread, and as a result, makes an ass out of himself.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 27, 2016)

Sometimes I forget this guy even exists.

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/david-s-gallant.20829/page-96#post-1963402

Here he is in David "Ass" Gallant's thread reminding us that no, Sam Schinke was not in fact the product of a terrible drunken fever dream.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 13, 2017)

Hellfire said:


>



Wait I just remembered Sam Schinke existed, time to drink that memory back into repression again.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 20, 2017)

Army Burger said:


> A follow-up to my previous post ft. fellow Rat King member Sam Schinke.



Can some other of you fucks cross post to Sam's thread so I don't have to triplepost?
@Army Burger


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 5, 2017)

He's still shit-glued to the ass end of the lesser rat king.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Dec 5, 2017)

What actually did happen to Singal, @Hellfire? Anyone? I did a search, but it doesn't look like we have a thread on him.


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 5, 2017)

MysteriousStranger said:


> What actually did happen to Singal, @Hellfire? Anyone? I did a search, but it doesn't look like we have a thread on him.


https://www.dangerous.com/37467/nym...ount-after-accused-of-harassment-trans-women/




Kyle Garrett claims Singal made him "uncomfortable" when he met SIngal for lunch at a restaurant. Why? He claims everyone could tell that he, an obvious hulking, bald man, was a troon and that was somehow Singal's fault. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/katel...transgirl-tabz_ftw.30751/page-16#post-2818598


----------



## Hellfire (May 15, 2018)

This idiot has surfaced again, clinging to an insane British woman.


----------



## Zebedee (May 16, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> This idiot has surfaced again, clinging to an insane British woman.



Kudos to making the link from this idiot to her, I never knew he was on the site already. Apparently the exceptionals have their own social circles, someone hire a wildlife professional to study these apes.


----------

